# Stolen: Entire Multiday Group Gear Setup



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Had my entire multiday setup stolen from my trailer yesterday. Literally everything beside the homemade hand wash station. Between Spokane and Pullman on 195.

Please be on the lookout if you see these things pop up. 
The big ticket identifiables are:
Large Engel Cooler (~150 size) with Orange Rope Handles and Yeti Sticker
Large (~40 in.) Frontierplay aluminum drybox (kitchen box) with ethofoam top in rough shape
Cambridge Firepan with extra rust, in boatbag with axe, saw, grilling implements
Black Selway Fab Groover
2 Blue Septer 20L water jugs

Other things stolen but common:
DRE Captains bag, blue, filled with straps and carabiners
DRE Rocket box sling with rocket box and bathroom stuff (so much TP)
Primus 2 burner stove
5 lb. propane tank covered in stickers
NRS pro throw bag
NRS drag bag
Kitchen floormat
Roll-a-table
Bunch of camp chairs
Small folding table
DRE Bowline bag (black) with white bowline
2 dog pfds (NRS L, Zippypaws XL)
Repair kit in 30 cal. ammo can
Oarlocks

The list of odds and ends goes on and is in the police report.

Some of the stuff has my name and number on it:
Alex Pelham 2o39I27749
A bunch of stuff has "Chippy is an animal" and assorted Colorado Beer stickers on it.


For the TROLLS who want to know the details - ALL my stuff was stolen and it doesn't matter that it was from the side of the highway where we had to leave the trailer when the tire blew out at 1 am after a long drive following our borrowed shuttle car blowing a tire on the Grande Ronde 8 hours earlier. The stuff was gone in the morning when we went back following the most disastrous family river trip.


On another note - my wife and I are supposed to go on the Grand launching July 19th and life circumstances have made that complicated and we need to find a replacement with boating experience that isn't a jerk - it a PRO outfitted trip but can be BYOB. Holler if you're interested.


If you are the person who stole this at least can I have the koozie back that was in the cooler - it has special sentimental value.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Friggin dirtbags.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

That sucks,Keeping a eye out in CO. I’m sure you were I. The take care of the family first mentality as I would be. Hope the next trip has some redemption


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Bad karma will catch up with those who have done you and your family wrong....
I have friends in Pullman, will let them know to keep an eye out for your river gear

Best to you, take a deep breath, you will endure


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I'll keep an eye out for your gear in Washington. I hate thief's, cons and the like and make it my mission to search out the cockroaches in my area.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

My friend in Pullman has the list and your number, will keep watch for and spreading the word all over town.....


----------



## Santiago (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. From the sound of things, we can be grateful that everyone has their health. Still, no doubt it's a painful experience right now, but who knows what will come of it as you go forward? You've got some lemonade to make. (..mmm, which would be perfect right now because today has been real heater on the western slope.)

I know it's unlikely, since you moved, but if you happen to be out this direction and need to borrow any gear, just holler.

I gotta add, that's good lookin out by the commentors above, who are putting the word out in the area. Super kind. All the best, to each of you.

Keep you're chin up buddy! I know you will. Cheers


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Got any photos? Would be easier to visualize/recognize.
I'm super sorry. Will keep an eye out over here in NW MT.


----------

